
So much DNA has been sequenced that it threatens other people's privacy - ALee
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-dna-genealogy-privacy-20181012-story.html
======
bb2018
Do others on HN not quite see the harm here? I think ultimately I don't know
why (morally/legally/etc.) one is entitled to have absolute privacy over one's
DNA. If you leave your DNA somewhere I don't see why others couldn't take it.
Similarly, people have a right to ID others by people's face. This is just
slightly more nuanced.

I see huge upside (as mentioned in the article it is becoming harder and
harder to get away with vicious crimes) with limited downside.

I know it sounds/seems unnatural to be identified by your DNA, but what is the
actual worst case scenario of this?

~~~
savethefuture
What is this right you speak of about ID'ing my face?

~~~
bb2018
People can look at other people at identify who they are...

New DNA tech essentially is giving people the ability to look at a fragment of
biological material and identify who they are.

You could say the difference is that in order to recognize someone you need to
know who they are. Still, I think the bigger difference is that the DNA
ability is new and therefore seems unnatural. However, I still struggle to
come up with a major argument why it is that much different.

Do you have a right to be completely anonymous at all times? And in public? My
answer would be no.

